# [Soft] Actualizo y no inicia UDEV

## 2uncas

Hola,

He actualizado el sistema y ahora veo que no inicia el servicio udev, creo que es necesario para detectar los dispositivos de entrada como el teclado y el ratón, no quiero reiniciar el equipo para no tener ese problema.

He estado mirando por internet pero no he visto o no he sido capaz de encontrar  una solución

Los datos del equipo son:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/udev start
> 
>  * The udev init-script is written for baselayout-2!
> ...

 

Kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Oct 8 16:21:51 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

Versión de udev:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -pv udev
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

La versión de cryptsetup:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -pv cryptsetup
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Gracias.

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> * The udev init-script is written for baselayout-2!
> 
> * Please do not use it with baselayout-1!. 

 

¿Y la versión de baselayout?

----------

## 2uncas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  sys-apps/baselayout
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.12.13
> ...

 

Pues no se si pasar a la versión 2 de Baselayout y a openrc, siguiendo esta guía http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openrc-migration.xml o seguir en la v 1 de baselayout, no se si me voy a encontrar más problemas, la guía desde luego no parece demasiado complicada. Aunque claro no está en la rama estable y el paquete sysvinit está bloqueado.... no se que hacer la verdad.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 [1.12.13] USE="-build (-bootstrap%) (-static%) (-unicode%*)" 23 kB
> ...

 

Gracias.

----------

## Txema

Básicamente lo que hay es cambios de terminología y nombres de archivos, poco más, pero si estás en estable lo mejor es sencillamente que hagas un downgrade de udev hasta que no te pida el baselayout-2, aunque yo abriría un bug, porque un paquete estable nunca te puede pedir obligatoriamente otro inestable.

Saludos.

----------

## luispa

Exacto, yo bajaría hasta estabilizar el sistema, después te piensas el upgrade a Baselayout-2. Por cierto, yo lo hice siguiendo la guía y perfecto, para tu tranquilidad.

Luis

----------

## 2uncas

Gracias,

He actualizado dos equipos a Baselayout-2  y solo en uno de ellos (que usa wifi y wpa) he tenido problemas con la configuración de red, ya que tiene algunos cambios.

Saludos.

----------

